# Allison Bird Has a New Talent!



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2017)

Baby Allison Bird flew around the room last night several times for the first time!  She looked so amazed and like she was having the time of her life!  She can't maneuver the way Danny bird (he is 7) can but she is learning.  It surprised me that she flew last night as the last bird didn't fly this early.  Her wings must be growing out.  She molted some time back and must have grown some new flight feathers.  Yay for Allison!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 30, 2017)

She flew around the room again after resting for a day.  This is a big deal as she never flew before.  This is her getting her wings!  She is such an adorable baby bird, about 6 mos. old now.  Last night she flew around the living room a few times before landing on my keyboard as I was typing.  Then I stopped typing and we just sat looking at each other for minutes.  I talked to her and let her know everything was okay as she seems to be a shy birdie.  Then Danny bird decided to land on my shirt and join in on the looking at each other.  So we all looked at each other and got to know each other better.  Then I extended my hand to Allison and she decided to fly some more around the room.  When she landed I took the birdie ladder to her and she sat on it. I walked toward her cage and then she took off from the ladder and went to her cage and settled back in.  It was such a nice experience.:love_heart:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 30, 2017)

That is really neat,Ruthanne. So glad Allison is flying. Birds are so much fun. My cockatiel Kerby did something unusual a few days ago. He took a Cheerio from me with his foot. Usually he uses his beak to take food from me. It was cute to watch,he was acting more like a parrot than a cockatiel. I read that they are related to the parrot family from way back and some will do that. Sure took him long enough,he is 16. lol I hope he does it again. Enjoy your little Allison and Danny,I'm so glad they have such a happy home.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 30, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> That is really neat,Ruthanne. So glad Allison is flying. Birds are so much fun. My cockatiel Kerby did something unusual a few days ago. He took a Cheerio from me with his foot. Usually he uses his beak to take food from me. It was cute to watch,he was acting more like a parrot than a cockatiel. I read that they are related to the parrot family from way back and some will do that. Sure took him long enough,he is 16. lol I hope he does it again. Enjoy your little Allison and Danny,I'm so glad they have such a happy home.


Kerby sounds precious, too, don't you just love to watch the new things they do? I am enjoying my little featherbabies!  I know you enjoy yours, too.:love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2017)

That's very sweet Ruthanne, do you ever worry about them flying out the window?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 30, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's very sweet Ruthanne, do you ever worry about them flying out the window?


No, I never do because there are screens on the windows here.  I open the screen in the back bedroom to smoke but they don't fly in there because I have a drape on the doorway to the hallway to the bedroom.  So they stay indoors.  They are happy campers.


----------

